# If i had the body for this, i would!



## dirtyfacedan (Jan 13, 2008)

http://www.metro.co.uk/weird/article.ht ... _page_id=2

....That is all.


----------



## Matt Derrick (Jan 13, 2008)

Police in Massachusetts are hunting a mysterious naked man, who was seen by several witnesses wandering around town wearing nothing but a gas mask.

The nakedness was first observed by a witness at about 9.40pm last Thursday, when a motorist spotted the naked gas mask guy lurking in the entrance of a building in Newton, Massachusetts.

When the witness pulled up in their truck, the man fled, naked, down an alley.

The naked man and his gas mask were next reported when a woman heard her doorbell ring. Looking out through her door's peephole, she noticed that the person who'd rung her doorbell was naked, and wearing a gas mask.

Authorities believe that it may have been the same naked gas mask-wearing guy.

The gas mask-wearer is described as approximately 30 years old, 6 foot tall, around 14 stone, and naked.

Police say that no arrests of naked people wearing gas masks were made. It is not known if the naked gas mask-wearing man will is still naked, or wearing a gas mask.


----------



## Labea (Jan 13, 2008)

he has a really small butt. that of a baby.

=z


----------



## Mouse (Jan 14, 2008)

fuck, do it anyways. I get naked whenever possible...it usually involves lots of booze but whatthefuckever. nudity rules.


----------



## Mouse (Jan 15, 2008)

haha just take a gander at those smutty fat people pictures (the REALLY morbidly fat people) and you'll fee better instantly. or just take a trip to you local mcd's and wathc the fatties


----------



## Dillinger (Jan 15, 2008)

Wanna have a real kick-ass time ride that new bike you got naked. =)
Fun indeed.


----------



## Spinelli (Jan 16, 2008)

Some of my friends got the idea that you should shoplift nekkid cuz no LP in the world would tackle yer glorius nekkid ass!


----------



## Mouse (Jan 16, 2008)

ArrowInOre said:


> Oh yes, and freak the shit out my entire neighborhood. I could drag a flag behind me that says, "Modern Urban Lady Godiva", Ha ha ha. I have visuals now, thanks, and I am afraid to go to sleep. (Nice Dill...)




be sure to tuck the flag in your butt crack!!


----------



## Dillinger (Jan 16, 2008)

Not so at all Arrow.
It's simply just that nudity appeals a great deal to us.
What's better than nudity? Riddle me this. . .


----------



## Dillinger (Jan 17, 2008)

When I get older and my body parts start "heading south" I'll (hopefully) be one crazy fucking old man.
Then we can be over 30 nudist activists together! haha!
I'm hopeful for the best of my age.
I'm hopeful.

And drunken nudity - only if you're not being sloppy and stupid. =P


----------



## Labea (Jan 17, 2008)

Dillinger said:


> drunken nudity - only if you're not being sloppy and stupid. =P



yeah, keep your drunken nudity elegant and in moderation!

=p


----------



## Mouse (Jan 18, 2008)

hahah elegant drunken nudity. love it.


----------

